# Yorkshire Thread!



## Bingo (Jan 15, 2009)

Come on then own up! Who's lurkin around on ere and lives in god's own county?

It's GRIM UP NORTH!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2009)

I was born in Leeds and couldn't wait to escape at the age of 21. In London now. And I don't go on about how much better everything in Yorkshire is, apart from fish and chips of course.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 15, 2009)

Worked in London a lot meself, not really a fan tho I know there are some good bits... Bit of a country boy at heart!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 15, 2009)

I moved here last year, live up in Swaledale now. Its pretty, but quiet.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats a fair way out! have driven down thru there once or twice on a "scenic route" home... very pretty!


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 15, 2009)

Originally from South Yorkshire (which is the best part of Yorkshire) but have lived in Leeds for the last 4 1/2 years

Still have a season ticket for Sheff Utd tho and make it to all the home games!


----------



## Bingo (Jan 15, 2009)

South Yorkshire's rubbish... its too flat!

Not to mention its Southerly location....


----------



## Shirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> I moved here last year, live up in Swaledale now. Its pretty, but quiet.



Swaledale is lovely, I live in Hebden Bridge and it's lovely here too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2009)

Bingo said:


> South Yorkshire's rubbish... its too flat!
> 
> Not to mention its Southerly location....



Flat?
Sheffield is well hilly and then there's the small matter of the *Peak*  District


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2009)

the problem with the yorkshireman is that he has grown up in a culture that values fucking rudeness as plain-speaking virtuose behavior


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 15, 2009)

North Riding massive.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 15, 2009)

East Yorkshire lad checking in here.  Not by birth, but I lived on the Yorkshire coast for ten years, went away for a bit, and then moved to Hull for six years.

It's far from impossible that I'll be back in a few months, too.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 15, 2009)

Fuck Yorkshire. Especially Leeds. It's the biggest shithole in the country.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 15, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fuck Yorkshire. Especially Leeds. It's the biggest shithole in the country.



Fuck yourself! Fuck fuck fuck.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Yorkshire is the bees knees and anyone who knocks it doesn't really know the county. There's some absolutely stunning countryside here not to mention the rugged and beautiful coastline. The Yorkshire Dales are every bit as spectacular as anywhere in Britain. I wasn't born here but I've lived in Yorkshire for about 35 years apart from a couple of brief moves away and I never tire of walking these moors.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 15, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> grunt grunt grunt



Well that's me told.


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 15, 2009)

Born in Sheffield. Now live just south of the border.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 15, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Notice me father!


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 15, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> East Yorkshire lad checking in here.  Not by birth, but I lived on the Yorkshire coast for ten years,



Where abouts?

Born in Whitby lived in Robin Hood's Bay the first 18 years of my life and sort of wandered off after that, parents still live there so I do get back every now and then.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 15, 2009)

ME!! 

And dead proud


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 15, 2009)

Fuchs66 said:


> Where abouts?



Hornsea.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm originally from Calderdale even tho I live in Leeds... really miss the countryside but I live in Armley and the Aire valley is a couple o mins from me doorstep


----------



## citygirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Bingo said:


> I'm originally from Calderdale even tho I live in Leeds... really miss the countryside but I live in Armley and the Aire valley is a couple o mins from me doorstep



Aire Valley FTW!!


----------



## Bingo (Jan 15, 2009)

went on a well muddy bike ride down to the nature reserve at Apperly bridge on weds... got mud in both me eyes and nearly fell in the canal!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 15, 2009)

I've just moved back to sunny Scarborough after years of living in London.


----------



## citygirl (Jan 15, 2009)

They dragged a guy out of there the other week...coulda been you!!


----------



## Bingo (Jan 15, 2009)

My survival instincts are too strong, I'd just have wrestled a giant pike and took it home for me tea...

If I'd have fallen in that is


----------



## citygirl (Jan 15, 2009)

ah well....s'longas you enjoyed yersen..no 'arm done, ey


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> I've just moved back to sunny Scarborough after years of living in London.



Scarborough's fun 

but I wouldn't want to live there


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 15, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Hornsea.



Aha


----------



## isitme (Jan 15, 2009)

yorkshire twats!!


----------



## citygirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Get lost!  This is a YORKSHIRE thread, fer YORKSHIRE people


----------



## Spion (Jan 15, 2009)

I like Yorks

(spend most of my time in Lancs now tho )


----------



## mauvais (Jan 15, 2009)

Who won the war?
Who won the war?
I've looked it up on Wiki now
And *we *won the war.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 16, 2009)

Was born in the Dales - Wharfedale to be precise - brought up in Grassington and then Skipton but am now down sarf. Got married up there though - in Rylstone Church 

I miss it but my parents and brother are in the Dales though and we visit fairly often


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 16, 2009)

Another one for the South Yorkshire massive.

Can be over the border into North-East Derbyshire with an hour's brisk walk though.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 16, 2009)

Bingo said:


> South Yorkshire's rubbish... its too flat!


Flat!? FLAT!? Have you ever BEEN to Sheffield!? Half of it's in the Peak District ffs!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2009)

cloth caps and clogs


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 16, 2009)

Did anyone catch that news story from a couple of years ago about various ancient texts hidden away in the Vatican vaults as they conflicted with their teaching of Christianity? Apparently they found some scrolls in the Sinai which actually contained the map Moses was supposedly using to guide him to Israel (the promised land). It confused archaeologists as the landscape bore no resemblance to anywhere in the Levant. That's when the Pope seized it and put it under lock and key. Anyway, the rumour has it that the landmarks visible on the map show that is was unmistakably the region to the east of the Pennine mountain range in England...


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 16, 2009)

Sheffield dweller of 6 odd years here, will be moving back to South London in September however (which is where I'm from).  I fucking love this place and will be very, very sad to leave.  S10/S11/S6 at the way.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Was born in the Dales - Wharfedale to be precise - brought up in Grassington and then Skipton but am now down sarf. Got married up there though - in Rylstone Church
> 
> I miss it but my parents and brother are in the Dales though and we visit fairly often


 
Wicked part of the world. I'm in Harrogate... we go and jump off the big 20ft drop at Burnsall into the Wharfe in summer as a hangover cure. Works every time!


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 16, 2009)

Bingo said:


> I'm originally from Calderdale even tho I live in Leeds... really miss the countryside but I live in Armley and the Aire valley is a couple o mins from me doorstep



I'm in Bramley and pretty close to parts of the aire valley. If I was at the top of this road I might even have a view *sighs*.


Like to live nearer to Ilkley/ Otley or possibly somewhere in North Yorks near the coast.

Leeds is alright. It's big enough to be a 'proper' city, but small enough to get out of and close enough to some nice places.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2009)

The Dales are awesome - one of the things I miss about Leeds is being able to get out of it into spectacular scenery - you can even do it by bus if you don't have a car


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 16, 2009)

ahh, just been visiting N.Yorks, stayed over and v. nice the place was too. Still prefer this side o' the Pennines though.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 16, 2009)

lovin this shit... yay!


----------



## citygirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Well it was great...till we got invaded by the Lancs


----------



## mauvais (Jan 16, 2009)

Shut it you! We'll make it 3-1!


----------



## citygirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We still got the biggest county  *sniffs*


----------



## dessiato (Jan 17, 2009)

I was born in Cleethorpes so am not a Yorkie. I did, however, live in Scarborough and Staithes. The scenery is stunning. But Yorkshire people can be very offensive wile justifying it as being honest. They seemed to think that calling me a Zulu headed half caste was acceptable and funny.

I would much rather live in London and the South East if I ever move back to UK.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 17, 2009)

dessiato said:


> But Yorkshire people can be very offensive wile justifying it as being honest. They seemed to think that calling me a Zulu headed half caste was acceptable and funny.



Surely it#s also quite offensive to group all Yorkshiremen together as people who think calling someone a "Zulu headed half caste" is acceptable or funny.... Doubt anyone on this thread would.... Or any of my friends or family or colleagues who I live with in Yorkshire come to that.

Fountains Abbey, Swaledale, Malham, Teesdale, Whitby!


----------



## derf (Jan 17, 2009)

I may be in Indonesia but I'm a lad from Allah's own Yorkshire.
I'm trying to get them to rename my village to Barnsley.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 17, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Surely it#s also quite offensive to group all Yorkshiremen together as people who think calling someone a "Zulu headed half caste" is acceptable or funny.... Doubt anyone on this thread would.... Or any of my friends or family or colleagues who I live with in Yorkshire come to that.
> 
> Fountains Abbey, Swaledale, Malham, Teesdale, Whitby!



I lumped Yorkshiremen together because it only ever happened in Yorkshire, and only ever was said by Yorkshiremen.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 17, 2009)

Burnsall rules!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2009)

Bingo said:


> Burnsall rules!


I have many happy memories of it


----------



## the button (Jan 17, 2009)

I was born in Beverley, and lived in/around there until 1998. Been in London since 2000, though. I still have a slight accent, apparently.


----------



## aqua (Jan 17, 2009)

Born in Beverley too - lived around Hull and west hull villages until aged 24ish then again between 26-7

fucking love it and really miss it


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Born and lived in York til I was 17. 

Been across the pennines since. Used to like going back to York but went back recently and realised I'm well over it.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jan 18, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Well that's me told.



Telt lad...that's you telt.


----------



## moose (Jan 18, 2009)

Fuchs66 said:


> Born in Whitby <snip> parents still live there so I do get back every now and then.



Are you single?  

Whitby is one of the finest places on earth.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2009)

Malham Cove, Gordale Scar, Bolton Abbey, The Strid, Aysgarth Falls, Gaping Ghyll. I remember some cave as Yoda's Cave which the internet doesn't seem to know about so it must be another name - but I remember squatting in complete darkness in this cave with the guide telling a story about a Viking warrior who perished there and now haunts it. There was a deathly silence and then my trousers split with an audible rip and everyone fell about laughing.

BTW Those League Of Gentlemen fellas definitely went on the same cave tours I did.


----------



## the button (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyd1978 said:


> Telt lad...that's you telt.



It's pronounced, "terld."


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 18, 2009)

'telt' sounds Scottish.

Accents across Yorkshire are so different though, I was conscious of not having a broad accent and still think the York accent isn't as good as South or West Yorkshire. 

Got some nice memories of places mentioned so a few of my own

Brimham Rocks. Plumpton Rocks, Mother Shiptons Cave, Knaresborough Zoo, Sands End, Rievaulx Abbey, Stump Cross caverns


----------



## Spion (Jan 18, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I remember some cave as Yoda's Cave which the internet doesn't seem to know about so it must be another name


It's Yordas cave
http://www.showcaves.com/english/gb/caves/Yordas.html

And the cool thing is it's just by the road and you can just wander in to the huge main cavern then find the smaller side chamber with the waterfall running rhrough it. It's ace. Go in with a torch then turn it off


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 18, 2009)

Part2 said:


> 'telt' sounds Scottish.
> 
> Accents across Yorkshire are so different though, I was conscious of not having a broad accent and still think the York accent isn't as good as South or West Yorkshire.
> 
> ...



Ooh, I never knew K-Town had a zoo!


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 18, 2009)

Part2 said:


> 'telt' sounds Scottish.
> 
> Accents across Yorkshire are so different though, I was conscious of not having a broad accent and still think the York accent isn't as good as South or West Yorkshire.



Favourite Yorks accent is 'Bratford'


----------



## citygirl (Jan 18, 2009)

*cheers with enthusiam for rapattaque*  

Knaresborough used to have a long time ago. i went there before it got closed down.  i remember seeing what condition some of the animals seemed to be in and crying..but then i was only little...

K-town, is what my eldest lad calls Keighley


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 18, 2009)

moose said:


> Are you single?
> 
> Whitby is one of the finest places on earth.



Is that an offer I cant refuse? 

Whitby is good, but Robin Hood's Bay is so much more  

E2A and just to prove it:

http://www.robinhoodsbay.org/diary/photodiary.htm


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 19, 2009)

Fuchs66 said:


> Is that an offer I cant refuse?
> 
> Whitby is good, but Robin Hood's Bay is so much more
> 
> ...



Big up da Staithes massive

http://www.freefoto.com/images/9905/02/9905_02_13---Staithes--North-Yorkshire--England_web.jpg


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2009)

Fuck Yorkshire and your cloth caps, whippets and awful Tories.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 19, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Fuck Yorkshire and your cloth caps, whippets and awful Tories.



Don't blame us in Sheffield. Last year we got rid of the last remaining Tory on the city council (against national Tory gains left right and centre) - and we haven't got any Tory MPs either.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 19, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Fuck Yorkshire and your cloth caps, whippets and awful Tories.



Don't blame us for Derf!!!


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 19, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Fuck Yorkshire and your cloth caps, whippets and awful Tories.



Where do people get their razor sharp material from? That's what I wanna know!


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jan 19, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Where do people get their razor sharp material from? That's what I wanna know!




The beautiful south.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 19, 2009)

jonnyd1978 said:


> Telt lad...that's you telt.



Speak English, you fucking monkey. I don't know...Yorkshires and their silly made up language.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 19, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Where do people get their razor sharp material from? That's what I wanna know!



Yer mum, along with the clap.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 19, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Yer mum, along with the clap.



Er... Lets get off mums cos i've just got off yours? Etc.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 19, 2009)

By eck its fair snowin up ont Pennines!


----------



## northeastoipunk (Jan 19, 2009)

Bingo said:


> Come on then own up! Who's lurkin around on ere and lives in god's own county?
> 
> It's GRIM UP NORTH!



it certainly is mate but youd know fuck all about that being a cockney , ie south of darlington


----------



## Bingo (Jan 19, 2009)

Get off our thread ya Geordie scumbag!


----------



## citygirl (Jan 19, 2009)

them non-yorkshires is just out to cause trouble - must be jealousy


----------



## northeastoipunk (Jan 19, 2009)

lol


----------



## northeastoipunk (Jan 19, 2009)

Bingo said:


> By eck its fair snowin up ont Pennines!



up ont penines lol love the accent , 
its just geet caaad up heya in the penines snow has stopped


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 19, 2009)

northeastoipunk said:


> lol



.


----------



## strange-fish (Jan 19, 2009)

Best place ever Yorkshire.  I'm in Hebden Bridge  -  been here over 20yrs and love it and the people.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Yer mum, along with the clap.





rapattaque said:


> Er... Lets get off mums cos i've just got off yours? Etc.



urban discourse reaches new highs of wit


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 19, 2009)

strange-fish said:


> Best place ever Yorkshire.  I'm in Hebden Bridge  -  been here over 20yrs and love it and the people.



My little sister lives there, lovely place


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 19, 2009)

Its snowing really hard here in Swaledale and is settling. Anyone else got it yet?


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 19, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> Its snowing really hard here in Swaledale and is settling. Anyone else got it yet?



On off snow all day in Harrogate  it's had no thoughts of settling tho


----------



## northeastoipunk (Jan 19, 2009)

i knew a very odd lad from hebden , he was a punk promoter and a punk poet , was up here not long back supporting john cooper clark


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 19, 2009)

is he a lesbian?


----------



## northeastoipunk (Jan 20, 2009)

dont think so sam lol but hes that weird you never know


----------



## strange-fish (Jan 20, 2009)

It's obligatory to be odd if you live in Hebden.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 20, 2009)

strange-fish said:


> It's obligatory to be odd if you live in Hebden.



Oi my little sister lives in .........

yeah ok you're right


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 22, 2009)

Lived in Leeds for 20 years - lovely place! (married to a Lancashire lass who still thinks the war of the Roses is an ongoing concern..)


----------



## Shirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuchs66 said:


> My little sister lives there, lovely place



'appen me and strange-fish know her


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 22, 2009)

Shirl said:


> 'appen me and strange-fish know her



Rose and Mick ring any bells?


----------



## Bingo (Jan 22, 2009)

I know em! Well sort of aint seen em for years... presume its Mad Mick we're talkin...


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 23, 2009)

Bingo said:


> I know em! Well sort of aint seen em for years... presume its Mad Mick we're talkin...



That may be the guy, quite a big age difference between them

If you do see them say hello and give Rose a big hug from her big brother in Holland


----------



## Bingo (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah sounds like them! Used to regularly see em at parties they put on a few years ago... am about in Hebden now and again so you never know!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2009)

well, i spent yesterday in t'peak district, then got me sensible legs on and headed yorkshirewards.

i'm in lovely leeds at t'minute. until this afternoon, at least.

and will be back *mwahahahahaha*


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 23, 2009)

Bingo said:


> Yeah sounds like them! Used to regularly see em at parties they put on a few years ago... am about in Hebden now and again so you never know!



Yep thats definately them


----------



## Bingo (Jan 23, 2009)

Any good walks in the Peak District Tufty?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2009)

i only went a little tiny bit down the longendale trail yesterday (to visit me cat's grave, not much walking required) - used to love scampering around the chain of reservoirs near glossop though.
i believe the peak district has many, many good walks.


back on a yorkshire note though.. might have a wander up woodhouse ridge this morning and reminisce a bit before i hurtle back to the big smoke


----------



## Bingo (Jan 23, 2009)

ah the ridge, used to live right next to it on Hartley Ave... love how you can walk up there for miles! Remember when I saw a stoat on there once, literally took me about a year to realise what the little sneaky git actually was!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2009)

i used to be on hartley ave too.  staying round the corner from it at the moment 
proper lose yourself but be ten min from civilisation at all times - type - stuff.
i heard that one of the houses down on the wharfedales (t'other side of the ridge, coming off of meanwood road) is being sold.  it's the one with all the brilliant badges and pub signs and randomness all over it.  
the rumour reached me about a year ago - might see if it's still there 

(and wave at the horses in coats across the hill at meanwood urbanny farmthing )


----------



## Bingo (Jan 23, 2009)

wow, I was at 35 about 5 years ago 

Never seen yon funny lookin house... will keep me eyes peeled!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2009)

woodhouse all the way frm 2001 - 2005! quarry mount terrace for two years, then 20 hartley ave (wonky roof and subsidence  - we called it 'the slanty shanty )  
and.. and... do you remember mr ryan, in j p ryan's newsagents (not the top shop)
apparently he stands on a box behind the counter (he does an' all - have a look at his height when he's walking round). and the more he likes you, the more he'll overcharge or shortchange you 

will shout if yon ouse is still there


----------



## Bingo (Jan 23, 2009)

No way, we'd have been neighbours! Did you look out onto the ridge then? Have mates who still live about 2 doors down from there in a squat thats been on the go for years. Don't remember Mr Ryan... remember the Turbanator tho the guy with 2 huge rottweilers!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2009)

that's him!  that's mr j p ryan!

i lived next to the squat 
opposite the playground on beirut moor (or the bit of wasteland with steps at the end leading chemicwards)


----------



## Bingo (Jan 23, 2009)

Hehe Beirut Moor 

Aye that Mr Ryan was a funny character, would give my ex stuff on the tick all the time tho so he must have had a heart of gold!

Ah the Chemic... ain't been there for a while


----------



## machine cat (Jan 23, 2009)

grew up in halifax, left for about 6 years, now back and planning my escape again (from 'fax, not yorkshire)


----------



## Bingo (Jan 23, 2009)

I too grew up in the Fax... which bit mate?


----------



## *Miss*Sparkle* (Feb 3, 2009)

Only just seen this thread... big up the LS5 massive B)

I've lived in leeds for about 12 years now (with a quick 9 month stop in Bratfud), love it


----------



## debsinleeds (Feb 6, 2009)

i live in bramley leeds and was born here but id like to escape at some point...not too far though


----------



## Bingo (Feb 6, 2009)

Where's LS5 then? I'm LS12 me, live right next to a big park which drops down into the Aire Valley, I'm well lucky! Got a few mates who live in Bramley... all I know about it is the Daisy Fisheries and the Abbey Inn!


----------



## belboid (Feb 6, 2009)

5 is Kirkstall.  I lived there briefly, tho spent most of me Leeds time in the traditional 4&6 haunts (grahams, brudenells) before a final sojourn in chapeltown.

now far more comfortably ensconced in sunny sheff


----------



## Bingo (Feb 6, 2009)

Grahams'? bit before my time mebbe? Used to live in ls6 but me local was the HP Social...

Got several mates live in Kirkstall, good area, go to the West End sometimes...


----------



## machine cat (Feb 6, 2009)

Bingo said:


> I too grew up in the Fax... which bit mate?



Greetland. You?


----------



## belboid (Feb 6, 2009)

Bingo said:


> Grahams'? bit before my time mebbe?


just off cardigan lane,. by burley station. Used to live three doors down from Brendan Croker.


----------



## Bingo (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm from Greetland too!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 6, 2009)

small world


----------



## Bingo (Feb 6, 2009)

come on now don't be shy! Which bit of Greetland?


----------



## pennimania (Feb 6, 2009)

Bingo said:


> ah the ridge, used to live right next to it on Hartley Ave... love how you can walk up there for miles! Remember when I saw a stoat on there once, literally took me about a year to realise what the little sneaky git actually was!



I used to live in Hartley Avenue when I was a student!

it was shit.

Then I moved to Armley which was much nicer and full of fellow art students.


----------



## Bingo (Feb 6, 2009)

Are you havin a laugh? Hehe I'm in Armley and I aint ever seen an art student!


----------



## pennimania (Feb 6, 2009)

Bingo said:


> Are you havin a laugh? Hehe I'm in Armley and I aint ever seen an art student!



This was in the 70's 

yup, that's how old I am.

I used to live in a huge old house near Armley baths - it was still there a few years ago.

Armley used to have an old fashioned air in some bits.

So did Hartley Avenue, but not in a nice way. I lived in a house on the corner of H.Ave and Golcar Street. The peeps in Golcar had to walk down the road to the privies in the middle of the street - seriously.


Only last night I was telling my daughter about someone trying to steal our coal from our (disused) outhouse in a cold snap similar to the one we are having now. The corner houses had their own little yard and toilet, but we had an inside bathroom and wc put in at a later time.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 6, 2009)

Bingo said:


> Where's LS5 then? I'm LS12 me, live right next to a big park which drops down into the Aire Valley, I'm well lucky! Got a few mates who live in Bramley... all I know about it is the Daisy Fisheries and the Abbey Inn!



does Armley Park drop down to the Aire Valley as well?

Fall Park in Bramley does also.

Don't live that far away from the Daisy fisheries, now.


----------



## Bingo (Feb 6, 2009)

Aye it's always been a bit rough in Woodhouse when I lived there too... we never had outside loos tho!   The only old fashioned bit of Armley near me is the Christchurch Primary (Alan Bennett went there) and accompanying monster of a black church...!

Yeah the park by me is Gott's park and is absolutley huge, bet the kids have had an ace time sledging down there... goes all the way down to the Aire, there's like 3 golf courses and a couple of nature reserves down there... wicked!


----------



## machine cat (Feb 6, 2009)

Bingo said:


> come on now don't be shy! Which bit of Greetland?



well, not to give away my exact location (net stalkers and all), but I grew up very close to the park. Now i live down the road next to a certian frozen foods store. Hopefully will be moving to leeds in the next couple of months.


----------



## boha (Feb 6, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> well, not to give away my exact location (net stalkers and all), but I grew up very close to the park. Now i live down the road next to a certian frozen foods store. Hopefully will be moving to leeds in the next couple of months.



i grew up in sowerby bridge (near crow wood park), but live over in bradford now.
work a couple of miles away from greetland though


----------



## machine cat (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't wait to get out of Greetland again. I mean, it's a nice enough place and there are less kids smashing up the bus stops these days, but i've lived for ages (on and off) and it's boring as hell!


----------



## redsnapper (Feb 25, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> I've just moved back to sunny Scarborough after years of living in London.



I've recently moved away from Scarborough after 3 yrs living there. I'm back in my home town (York) now. Whereabouts in scarb' are you living Lisa?


----------



## mhendo (Feb 26, 2009)

I spent almost a year in South Yorkshire back in the early 1990s, in the lovely city of Doncaster. Worked at the local rugby club, in one of the more working-class parts of town. They were a pretty rough lot, but friendly as hell, and i had a great time.





Global_Stoner said:


> I moved here last year, live up in Swaledale now. Its pretty, but quiet.


I love Swaledale.

After i left Doncaster, i spent over a year up in the Lakes District, and whenever i returned to Donny to visit my friends i always made a point of getting off the A roads and driving through the dales. Swaledale was always my favorite route, and i loved the town names like Grinton and Arkengarthdale and Gunnerside. Beautiful country.


----------



## Lisarocket (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in town just off Victoria Road. Shame you're in York, we could have met up for a beer. Mind you, it's not that far in the big scheme of things...


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2009)

aah, you're just a 1/4 of a mile down the road from a couple of my former housemates then


----------



## Lisarocket (Mar 6, 2009)

belboid said:


> aah, you're just a 1/4 of a mile down the road from a couple of my former housemates then



Did you live on Castle Road?


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2009)

nope, I've never lived there!  They're just off Ramshill road


----------



## redsnapper (Mar 8, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> I'm in town just off Victoria Road. Shame you're in York, we could have met up for a beer. Mind you, it's not that far in the big scheme of things...



I used to live on King Street in the centre of town. Queen St separates King St and Victoria Rd. If yor up for a beer sometime I'll come over, it's only half an hour on the train


----------



## Coffee (Mar 31, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> I'm in town just off Victoria Road. Shame you're in York, we could have met up for a beer. Mind you, it's not that far in the big scheme of things...



lived for around 30 years in scarborough, 2 addresses just off victoria rd. Tindall st and belview st. Must be close by. Wont be joining you both for a beer, as Brighton is a bit far away just for a pint in the alma. Ive
been back recently nowt much changed in the last 11 years. still a lovely town.


----------



## bubba_jones (Apr 15, 2009)

> Rose and Mick ring any bells?





> I know em! Well sort of aint seen em for years... presume its Mad Mick we're talkin.





> That may be the guy, quite a big age difference between them


I know them ... christ are they still together ?  Must be 13+ years since I've seen them.

As for Yorkshire, haven't seen Huddersfield or Holmfirth mentioned on this thread yet ?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Apr 15, 2009)

bubba_jones said:


> I know them ... christ are they still together ?  Must be 13+ years since I've seen them.



Yep they certainly are


----------

